# Adepta Sororitas Squad conversion



## Rivendare (Jan 19, 2013)

Hello!

I thougth about making a test squad of my Sisters of Battle, but as I have serious availability problems with pewter miniatures, I had to think about way to go around that problem. So here we are in my first converting thread (though not my first conversion).

Main idea is to get some Dark Eldars Kabalite Warriors:








And convert them (removing spikes, smooth out his armour, add breast, few imperial symbols and give him some REAL gun instead of this shuriken nonsense) to look like that:








As far as i can see the only real problem is to smooth out his breastplate and to create a good looking helm (more like this:








as the sister in example is form Order Hospitaller)

What do you think about my plan? Any tips, ideas?


----------



## alasdair (Jun 11, 2009)

Seems realistic. Remember some of the Kabalite warriors are actually female. You could also look into the dark elf warrior box as they have some good female torsos.

As far as helmets go, doesnt one of the sister tanks have a plastic crew-woman?


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

I did exactly this a little while ago, it worked out fairly well all things considered.

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums.../photo/11166/title/maleus-heretic-sob/cat/500

I really didn't put a whole heap of work into it so I am sure with a bit more effort it could make for and really neat conversion.

I'm not 100% certain but I think that Silvertabby used a Dark Eldar Kabalite for her Silver Golden Daemon winner.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

I was previously thinking of doing this as a sort of a side project, the helmet from the immolator set was going to be my choice for heads, if I could get my hands on a lot of them.


----------



## Rivendare (Jan 19, 2013)

Problem is with the quantity, I would need at least 30 heads so yeah... buying one Immolator after another would be quite expensive i think


----------



## Dragblud da scrunka (Mar 26, 2009)

Could you Use thin plasticard cut out each side of the helmet as in the visor then mount in some greenstuff to clean it up after with detailing etc? may be cheaper but you could always use SM helmets and change then up! Great idea here... I always liked Sister but i have enough on my plate at the moment!!!


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

You could probably cut the basic helm down so that it's more cube like than cone like and use green stuff to put a T like visor on it to make it look more sister of battle like.

Now I'm thinking about corrupted sisters of battle devoted to slaanesh..so many possibilities


----------



## Rivendare (Jan 19, 2013)

I dont have enough Spcae Marines helmets (used them all sadly), but I have whole bunch of spare Chaos Space Marines helmets (those with stupid, bull-like horns) so after some work I think I can use them.

Words_of_Truth - Just stick to Dark Eldar Wyches as Slaaneshi cultist - less work and is in codex already


----------



## Veteran Sergeant (May 17, 2012)

Only thing to note is the bolters. Using the Dark Eldar or even Eldar bodies and the Space Marine bolters look ridiculously big. Might look and see if some of the Forge World bolters are smaller/slimmer.

Otherwise, the female DE bodies are a great place to start.


----------



## Hellados (Sep 16, 2009)

How about WFB, some of the armoured guys in that have helms like that, bit of GS and job done?


----------



## Rivendare (Jan 19, 2013)

About bolters looking too big - not true at all.
Space Marines are superhumans towering even tallest of normal men, but Sisters are normal women in power armour (I may be wrong, but apart from lore on the internet its logical - they have normal human strenght and toughness) so bolters would appear bigger in their hands.

Hellados - Which helms do you have in mind? I checked every army and can't find anything resembling Sister of Battles ones.


----------



## Hellados (Sep 16, 2009)

Tbh I've been looking too and I can't find them, if I do I'll let you know..... I've got this image in my head.... they could of been from a different company..... but it's got under my skin so I shall find them! 

Just called a friend, he thinks they're off an old chaos wfb model, from the time when in fantasy they could have boltguns


----------



## Rivendare (Jan 19, 2013)

Bad news: I runned out of bolters (1 left). Any tips/ideas about converting bolt pistols into bolter?


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

Rivendare said:


> Bad news: I runned out of bolters (1 left). Any tips/ideas about converting bolt pistols into bolter?


Just buy some more mate. There must be 100's available from bits shops.


----------



## curtislee (Sep 22, 2011)

I think I have a load of bolters I don't plan on using. Want me to check?


----------



## Rivendare (Jan 19, 2013)

Magpie_Oz: I love you. I just went to some polish bits shop and found great looking, not overpriced scout bolters (with gauntlests and stuff) so this is going to save me lot of work (though I will have to wait few days until they send me them)

Edit:curtislee: thanks for offer, but I think its going to cost me more for package from abroad then to buy them in Poland


----------



## curtislee (Sep 22, 2011)

No worries, good luck with your project.


----------



## Rivendare (Jan 19, 2013)

At last!
My Dark Eldar Kabalite Warriors have arrived as well as some greenstuff! (Good Emperor, that was slow even for my lazy country )
I can get to converting, probably I will post some pics in next month, when I find some free time to spare. Problem is - I kind of like these models. They are really good looking, maybe I should start Dark Eldar as well? (What is so appealing to me in these hard to play, tough as paper armies? I have no idea.)


----------

